# Weight Information



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

"Globally more than 1.2 billion adults are either overweight or obese 
60-65% of them are from the United States and 15% of children and adolescents" (and they are not all thyroid)
Fat land: how Americans became the fattest people in the world
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC300778/

WEIGHT GAIN Symptoms and causes:
http://www.mdadvice.com/library/symp/symptom90.html

Calculate your calorie goal -
Offer a tutorial on diet and weight loss to help you learn to eat well and exercise to look better and 
be healthier.
http://www.caloriesperhour.com/

Carb Counter - Search Carb Counter 
Detailed nutritional information including carb, protein and fibre values for over 6000 foods.
http://www.carb-counter.org/

Basal Metabolic Rate Calculator
Basal Metabolic Rate is the number of calories you'd burn if you stayed in bed all day - 
http://health.discovery.com/centers/heart/basal/basal.html

"Balanced Carbo-Oxidative Type", it means your cells oxidize food at a normal rate. This rate can be influenced by foods and nutrients: the wrong ones can create an imbalance, the right ones can maintain balance. 
http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C83457.html

A study published in the Journal The Lancet found that obesity (30 pounds or more overweight) causes enough damage to the body to make a person 9 years "older��? than his or her chronological age, by speeding up the aging of the body's cells.

Low body temp. has been linked to longevity says ******************, M.D., Ph.D., of the NIA's Geriatrics and Clinical Gerontology program

To be continued


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

*Research confirms* that urges to eat, epecially sweets, is due to stress.Stress can make you eat more, especially sweets because it increases levels of a hormone called cortisol. Fat created by cortisol is the "deep-belly" kind which is known to increase health risk. Cortisol and negative mood reflect greater vulnerability to stress. Cortisol can increase insulin, which stimulates appetite. If you're an emotional eater, you will likely have trouble keeping weight off. 
Toxic stress is defined as any long term stress and stress causes cortisol levels to be elevated all the time and that tends to facilitate the deposit of fat deep in the belly. That kind of fat is most dangerous to health. Toxic fat is that deelpy deposited abdominal fat that occurs in thin people. Also the ones who have thin legs, thin arms, and a little bowling ball belly. 
A way to tell if you have that type of stress - Lay on the floor on your back, if your stomach stays in place and does not fall to the sides you have that type of stress.

*Dieting and Weight Loss The "Secrets" of Weight Loss* - If a safe and effective diet pill is what you're waiting for, I've got some bad news for you. It doesn't exist, and probably never will. If you're overweight, you have just two options learn to accept the way you are or learn how to lose weight. http://www.nutritiondata.com/topics/dieting-weight-loss

*Diagnose-Me: Condition:* Consequences of Poor Diet Conditions that suggest it | Contributing risk factors | Other conditions that may be present 
http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C2556.html

*Diagnose-Me: About Appetite The Analyst (TM)* - Comprehensive Online Evaluations For Those Seeking Answers To Their Health In the 'Symptoms - Food - General' section of our in-depth questionnaire 
http://www.diagnose-me.com/questionnaire/Q276.html

*FOODS FOR SLEEP * Foods that Help you Sleep - Snooze Foods - Best Bedtime Snacks Caffeine and Kids Best Dinners for Sleep - Foods that Keep you Awake http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T042400.asp

*Shed the pounds*, eat peanuts
26/07/2002 - Peanuts are not normally considered a diet food primarily because they are known to have a relatively high caloric level but a new study in the US has shown that they can be an effective diet food because they act as an appetite suppressant. 
In what is claimed to be the first clinical study designed to confirm and explain a body of epidemiological data showing that nut-eaters tend to have a lower body mass index (BMI) than non-nut-eaters, researchers from Purdue University in the US studied the effects of daily peanut consumption on dietary intake, satiety, energy expenditure and body weight. Their research is published in the August issue of the International Journal of Obesity.
The Peanut Institute - Peanut Nutrition Basics - see the list of nutrients
Peanuts and peanut butter are whole foods that pack a lot of nutrition into just one serving. In the legume or dried bean family, peanuts are a terrific protein source. But the story gets better and better when you consider the significant amounts of the following nutrients found in a single ounce of peanuts. 
http://www.peanut-institute.org/NutritionBasics.html

*5 Flat Belly Foods *webmd - Ingredients hold the power to truly transform your body, not to mention lengthen your life. The secret is their magical "MUFA" (Aka good fat!) http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/flat-belly-diet

*17 Best Foods for Dieters* webmd - Diet foods that taste great and can help you lose weight. http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/17-best-foods-for-dieters


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow!! AWESOME information! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Wow!! AWESOME information! Thanks so much!!


GD Women is the bomb!! Because of her articles, I have given up my peanut butter which I love. Too many calories. We will see what happens.

How about you? Cut anything from the diet?


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

is there a test for cortisol?


----------



## spirowilliam (Aug 5, 2010)

I am agree with you that most of the people suffered by the obesity and heavy weight disease. Therefore, there is require to aware about it and it solution. I have visited to your mention URL. It is an interesting one that how to maintain the health effectively.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> GD Women is the bomb!! Because of her articles, I have given up my peanut butter which I love. Too many calories. We will see what happens.
> 
> How about you? Cut anything from the diet?


I and alot of other frequent Wal Mart shoppers am currently addicted to the "trail mix" they sell and am unable to give up my habit of consuming 1 bag per week.

There is quite a waist line I am developing eating this - I think I am catching this :



> obesity and heavy weight disease.


----------



## angelinadiaz (Sep 7, 2010)

I am suffering from obesity.please suggest any natural treatment for obesity.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

angelinadiaz said:


> I am suffering from obesity.please suggest any natural treatment for obesity.


Hi and how are you? Welcome to the board.

So....................you do have thyroid disease? Yes? If so, can you tell us what is going on, what your diagnosis is, what meds you are on and any other info you feel will help us to help you?


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I gave up soda thinking I would instantly shed pounds (I drank 4-6 Mt Dews a day) and didn't lose a pound. Was just DX with Graves Disease. Hopefully I will be able to get help with my weight now?


----------

